# R10 Remote Code for Sony STR-DH500 Receiver?



## poulos_tim (Feb 14, 2003)

My old Sony A/V receiver died, so I picked up a Sony STR-DH500 receiver today. None of the codes shown for Sony on my DirecTV R10 seem to work with this new receiver. I've done some searching on the forums, but can't seem to find anything for this specific receiver.

I've seen some posts mentioning AV1 vs AV2 controls on the receiver, but I'm not really sure what that means or if it might help my situation.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry but there isn't code. Sony switched codesets 8 years ago, old being AV1, new being AV2. But for a 5 or 6 years after the big switch, receivers could be set back to the old, so there wan't a big push to add a code in the tivo remotes for Av2 codeset. Now AV2 codeset is it, all Sony receivers are stuck using it, and since there hasn't been a new Dtivo remote 2005. sorry you're out of luck. 

Like the tivo peanut? get yourself a tivo GLO remote, it has a learning feature so you can teach commands to it.


----------



## poulos_tim (Feb 14, 2003)

Not what I wanted to hear, but thanks for the information.

Don't plan on having the R10 for much longer (will upgrade to HD, which will require a new DirecTV DVR), so I guess I'll live with 2 remotes for now.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You could upgrade to the current Directv remotes now, it will control the tivo with code 01442, and the code for Sony receivers in AV2 codeset is 31758.

The NFL Logoed RF remotes is only $22. Of course the Rf remote won't control your tivo by RF, only IR.


----------



## poulos_tim (Feb 14, 2003)

Edmund,

I purchased the TiVo GLO remote and it's learning functions were able to pick up the signals for volumn up/down, mute and power for the A/V receiver. Is there some way for the power button to control both the TV and the A/V receiver? My current TiVo remote was able to power on/off both the TV and the A/V receiver with the same button, but I remember having to go through a specific set of steps to make that work.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I haven't done this myself, never owned a GLO remote, but:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4918810#post4918810


----------



## poulos_tim (Feb 14, 2003)

After a few attempts that seems to have done the trick.

Thanks.


----------

